# System Reserved



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. Mai 2009)

Hi
ich habe mir jetzt Windwos 7 installiert und 100MB meiner langsamen IDE Festplatte sind als "System Reserved" bezeichnet.
Kommt das von der Installation? Braucht man das? Wie werde ich das los oder ändere es?
Und was soll das eigentlich?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. Mai 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der so ne Extra partition hat?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

Bist du nicht.
Aber das bedeutet nicht, das sie von Seven angelegt wurde.
Viele Fertig-PCs und Notebooks haben sowas.


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Mai 2009)

Zu der gefragten Thema habe ich zwei widersprechende Antworten gefunden:

1. Die 100 MB "System Reserved" - Partition wird von Windows Seven RC1 im Gegensatz zur Beta automatisch angelegt, wenn es auf eine nicht partionierte Festplatte installiert wird. War bei der Beta noch nicht der Fall. Damit soll eine eindeutig gekennzeichnete Betriebssystem-Partition dafür sorgen, dass man nicht aus Versehen Windows 7 beschädigt oder gar die Partition löscht. 

und die wahrscheinlich richtige:
2. Die 100 MB "System Reserved" - Partition ist für die Bitlocker-Festplatten-Verschlüsselung und für die Windows Recovery-Funktion bevorratet.

Da bei mir Windows 7 noch als Image ruht, schau einfach nach, ob Du den Ordner öffnen kannst und dort auf dein Betriebssystem stösst. Wenn nicht, gibt es einen eventuellen Lösungsansätz, um ihn loszuwerden. (allerdings auch mit der Gefahr von instabilen oder zerstörten Windows).
a) Bitlocker und Windows Recovery deaktivieren
b) Die Partition dann probeweise löschen
c) Schauen, was passiert.^^

Wenn Du noch nie partitioniert hast, dich noch nie mit tiefergehenden Einstellungen von Betriebssystemen beschäftigt hast, ist allerdings eventuell sinnvoll, die 100 MB einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Wenn Du deine Festplatten nicht verschlüsselst, dürfte es keine Performance-Nachteile geben.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (8. Mai 2009)

Danke.
Ich habe weder einen Fertig-PC noch ein Notebook und auch meine Festplatte war schon  partioniert.
Also bleibt nur die 2. Antwort.
Da ich Bitlocker und Windows Recovery ohnehin bereits abgeschaltet habe, werde ich einfach mal versuchen die Partition zu löschen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das man mit Windwos 7 eine bestehene Partition vergrößern kann...und ob mein Partitions Manager schon mit 7 läuft ist wohl auch fraglich.

ps. Die "System Reserved" Partition ist nicht auf der gleiche Platte wie Win7 sondern auf meiner langsamen IDE....warum auch immer.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Mai 2009)

Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> ps. Die "System Reserved" Partition ist nicht auf der gleiche Platte wie Win7 sondern auf meiner langsamen IDE....warum auch immer.



Da gehört es nicht hin, aber du bist nicht der Einzige, bei dem die 100MB auf der falschen Platte gelandet sind. 



> OK, I think I figured this out. Windows should have installed the 100MB "System Reserved" partition on the OS drive, but for some reason it installed it to the secondary 1TB HDD (lesson learned -- don't have multiple drives connected to your computer while installing an OS). I've completely de-attached the 1TB drive from the computer so this won't happen again and re-installed Windows 7 and now the OS drive has the 100 MB "System Reserved" partition on it as well as the standard C: partition for the OS, which makes sense.



Und? Ließ sich die Partition löschen?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (9. Mai 2009)

"BitLocker-Laufwerkverschlüsseldienst" und "Windwos-Sicherung" sind unter msconfig abgeschaltet allerdings ist "System Reserved" eine Aktive Primäre System Partition und kann nicht gelöscht werden.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Mai 2009)

Zumindest nicht aus dem Windows raus.
Dann musst du das eben mit einer Bart-PE-Bootdisk machen (falls vorhanden) oder mit einer der üblichen Linux-Boot-CD/DVDs wie Knoppix. Du kannst auch gleich eine Gparted-Live-CD nehmen (brennbare ISO-Images findest du schnell im Netz). Was dir grade besser passt.


----------

